# Recent Purchase - MK5 Golf GTI



## J4Y (Mar 24, 2012)

Thought I would post a few pictures of a recent purchase after a spot of detailing. Not as flashy as some of the motors on here but my pride and joy none the less!

Weapons of choice


The headlights had an awful lot of hazing and UV damage so I set to work

Looking better

Swirls

OS taping up

Bonnet reflection

NS reflection 

Sneaky carpark shot

Front end currently after a few upgrades


Thanks for looking


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Very nice, that looks great 

I do like the picture in the car park, very arty


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Lovely looking golf, liking the front end. To be fair I did have to re focus my eyes after that T shirt dazzled me


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice car, looking very tidy :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Noice!!


----------



## Andy-P (Jun 1, 2014)

Mate, you've splashed something on the back of your T-shirt. Just incase you didn't know.......


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly vw golf, nice work mate


----------



## Horatio (Oct 30, 2011)

Fastest colour!


----------



## smifeune (Mar 2, 2014)

Lovely car, always liked the mk5

Very nice indeed


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Great job!! Black cars give such satisfying results, and yours looks great.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

Nice mate, I love our GTI. What mods have you done so far?


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A very tidy Mk5


----------



## PAH (Sep 1, 2014)

Looks good mate. 
I like the black VW badge did you wrap it with vinyl? Or paint it?


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks mint, nice work buddy.


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Sub'd this is terrific :thumb:

Also, I love your T-shirt in the second photo, where did you get that from:thumb:


----------



## RumblyTripod (Jan 12, 2009)

Mmm nice, great results. Got the same, due a full correction and headlight restore. Getting the wings and boot replaced this week then will start mine.
Wasn't keen on the black badges before but after seeing them on yours might have to get a set.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job fella and love this shape of golf and love the colour on the wheels


----------



## Joe_GCD (Apr 30, 2015)

What did you use on the headlights?


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looks nice! I've just got a mk5 r32 recently been cleaning it up but get the machine polisher on it this weekend!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nice work on your GTI taken to a high standard, I always liked those MK5's.


----------



## J4Y (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you for all the kind comments. To answer a few questions:

Mods so far are purely cosmetic. I am looking to add an R32 rear bumper and Milltek cat back at some point and maybe a spot of lowering also. 

The front badge has been sprayed in matt black. I keyed the surface before adding primer. Finished it off with a dusting of lacquer in an attempt to get a finish similar to the grills. 

Lastly my t-shirt is from a company called Abandon Ship.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

Ha I wanna change my 32 front end to a GTi front end. Can never win lol


----------



## Jamie_M (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks nice mate. I wouldn't place the pad on the floor though I'm surprised no one picked that up.


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

What did you use on the headlights? I'm looking at one at the moment and the headlights are definitely going to need something doing.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking good mate. So hard to find a tidy mk5 gti.


----------



## Mrmojorisin007 (Aug 19, 2016)

MK5 always looks classy when dressed in Black !


----------

